# Stahls’ Offers New Website Exclusively For Transfer Papers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ is pleased to announce the debut of a new website devoted solely to transfer papers. Beginning in July 2016, Transfer Paper Experts will be Stahls’ global online customer resource for all the same transfer papers previously available at stahls.com. 

You’ll have direct access to a full range of inkjet, laser and sublimation transfer paper, as well as name-brand equipment including Hotronix® heat presses, OKI® white-toner and laser printers and Sawgrass sublimation printers. You’ll also have a ready source of assistance from experienced, multilingual staff in exploring the latest product options to match your heat printing needs and a library of educational videos at your fingertips. 

And as an added bonus, you’ll get free ground shipping in the continental U.S. on all online orders from Transfer Paper Experts. Visit www.transferpaperexperts.com today to register and start shopping.

Founded with the goal of providing the best materials and service possible to the textile transfer industry, Transfer Paper Experts is a leading domestic and worldwide designer, manufacturer and distributor of a wide range of technically advanced coated transfer papers.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

